# Mocha due on Sept. 29th!



## chrisbc33 (Jun 2, 2011)

My girl Mocha is due on September 29th, based on the breeding date when I bought her. She started filling about 3 1/2 weeks ago. In the past couple of days, she seems to be a bit more "sunken in" around her tail and hips. Her udder also looks much fuller today. She is eating well and I upped her food a few weeks ago. Should I up her feed even more, or do they get somewhat sunken in like this before they kid? There is no discharge yet, but I wanted to post photos to see what you experienced folks thought!! I think I've gotten my kidding supplies ready, now I just have to WAIT.....impatiently.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Is the 29th 145 days or 150 days? She looks to be on track with her udder fill and as deep as she is, I'm guessing at least 2 or 3.

The sunken look just means that her belly has dropped in preparation for delivery...I don't up grain for my does till after they deliver, they get all the hay they want plus 1/2 cup grain a day til after delivery then I up it to 1 1/2 twice a day for milk production.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Looking like soon! I also don't up grain until after they kid.


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

Pretty Doe! Looks like anytime now.... Good Luck


----------



## chrisbc33 (Jun 2, 2011)

Oops well just shows what a newbie I am!!! LOL 
I guess I should go back to regular diet until she kids huh?
I based that on 150 days at least I think so. I used a goat calculator to figure it? :shrug: 

All I know is that I'm a nervous wreck. I bought a security camera to monitor her. It's a wired monitor and of course doesn't come with enough cord, so I went to the store and purchased more and it's the wrong type, ARRRGh. When I went back they were closed so I'll go back again tomorrow I guess. Do any of you use cameras and if so, is there a good wireless type? The barn is about 250 feet from my house.

Chris


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Well....looks like Mocha is on day 146 then...mini's tend to kid anytime from 145 days post breeding. I'd say that once her udder triples it's size that you'll see her babies PDQ!

I have a GE wireless security camera, it's color, has night vision and sound and Walmart carries them for around $80.... I got a 2nd camera to add to the receiver from Amazon for around $50, it works great too and my barn is around 150 feet from the house.


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

She's a big gal! Good luck! :kidred: :kidred: :kidred:


----------



## chrisbc33 (Jun 2, 2011)

UGGG I knew I should've checked walmart. I paid $70 for the wired unit. Oh well if I don't find another cord I will check into a wireless. Right now I'm walking out there all the time but disturbing everyone in the process.........I wake up the geese, how then honk constantly, wake up the dog, who barks...then wakes up the chickens who start ranting and raving. Luckily Mocha could care less, but she is the only one, LOL.

Thanks for the info.


----------



## chrisbc33 (Jun 2, 2011)

Thanks Lost Prairie, I saw your post on your upcoming breedings, WOWZA those are going to be gorgeous kids!!!


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

babies coming soon! how exciting! I don't have a barn camera but a regular baby moniter works great too. no pictures but the sounds can usually tell you if anything's happening. good luck!


----------



## chrisbc33 (Jun 2, 2011)

*Re: Mocha due on Sept. 29th - Kids are here!*

Mocha had two doelings yesterday! Whew!! They seem healthy and happy and are eating well!


----------



## VincekFarm (Jun 27, 2011)

Aweee!! Congrats!  :leap: :leap: :leap:


----------



## concobabe5 (Jul 12, 2011)

Congratulations! They are so cute!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

:clap: :kidred: :kidred: :leap: 

They are adorable!!! Congrats on such healthy babies!


----------



## Frosty1 (Jul 12, 2011)

Adorable little girls! CoNgRaTs!!!!!! :stars:


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Congrats!! :stars:


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

Aaaaawww... they look so sweet... Congratulations!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Awww they are gorgeous! And those expressions! OMG it's as if they are saying 'Man, why does that have to be so exhausting?' soo soo adorable!


----------

